# What is this fish?



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Please help me identify!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

it's yellow so that could bring it down to a piraya, 'ternetzi' nattereri variant, gold spilo. it's not a serras bodyshape, i have no clue what that piranha is but I would say nattereri variant.

frank or anyone?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like a maculatus to me or a gold spilo
dixon


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

It looks like the spilo in my avatar,but wait for the expert.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

spilo


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

AzNP said:


> spilo


:nod: i think


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I sasy Ternetzi.. Pygo shaped specie.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep it has a Pygo body.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

It's a tern'.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

pygo body shape is not condusive when classifying a fish. many people mistake spilos for pygos because of how they are shaped. remember the one qualification that really puts a piranha in the spilo or spilo cf classification.....the hyaline border on the tail fin and this piranha clearly has one. SPILO ALL THE WAY!!!

Joe


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

what is a hyaline line? i looked at the piranha body parts and it doesn't say, closest thing is lateral line which im guessing. if that's a spilo, it's very well rounded because *usually* pygos are football shaped and serrasalmus are diamond shaped from the P's usually seen. i'm bad at identifying piranhas still


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

He looks pretty similar to a pointy football, but not at all the same shape as my pygo


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

not sure? but i think its the angle of how the picture was taken. so i am going with spilo


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I would say its a Maculatus, here is a pic of Olsons Mac. It has a bit more rounded nose then my Spilo has and very gold in color


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

boxer said:


> what is a hyaline line?


 a hyaline border is when the piranha's tail fin has a dark band followed by a clear outer edge. check the pic and you'll see what i mean. spilos are notorious for being mistaken for pygo because they become very pygo shaped. i have heard it many times. if you look at baitman's pictures of his Ps teeth, he thought he had a ternetzi and Frank showed him the palatine teeth to prove it's a spilo. easily mistaken :nod:

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im no expert, but that is a spilo.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

serra's, including that mac pic posted previous have a pointed to high back; but pygos have this smooth curvey back.

Prianahchick take more pics...


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Ok, someone requested more pictures, here they are. Please keep in mind that I wasn't shooting for good shots, I was trying to get more pictures for identification, so these are pretty crappy!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's either a spilo or a maculatus (not sure which one).
It has a hyaline edge (clear border on the tail fin), which pygo's (piraya, ternetzi) never have.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

pic #2


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

pic #3


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: i know what it is a spilo 
look at mine


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the hyaline edge is very clear in those picks that u posted
hope yours is a terror like mine


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

last pic


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

gold spilo but I'm leaning towards a Mac..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> gold spilo but I'm leaning towards a Mac..


 it is too young to tell if it is a mac 
when they get around 6" they lose there hyaline edge and that one has it
mine looks just like that and it has no hyaline edge but frank said it was a splio


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > gold spilo but I'm leaning towards a Mac..
> ...


 Yea that was my first assumtion in my previous post.. ..and If frank said it was a spilo ...Its def. a spilo...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 -it is just like saying that a ternetzi is a natt


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


a ternetzi is a Natt..............No Way...







who said that...is that on franks site









Just messing...:rasp:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...










u had me for a second


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wutever it is im almost positiv it aint a pygo..


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Going strongly with S.maculatus,no doubt!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great fish


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok after lookong at photo 2 spilo.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Spilo, and I have one too.


----------



## Terror_In_Side (Dec 16, 2003)

what ever itis
its sweet


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Frank help but i think it is a spilo or mac probeliy mac!!


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Mac?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Mac?


 Mac = Serrasalmus maculatus; a species very similar to gold spilo's.

Here's some extra info: click me.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

SPILO


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It is a member of spilopleura complex, probably S. maculatus. I'm presently working with these fish and will know more on them by January sometime. There are 5 species in these complex's. They all look similar except for coloration and body shape. Jegu separated one as maculatus but I'm not sure if the one that Serrasalmus_Collector has are these or simply bred out fish that genetics have changed from the common S. spilopleura from overbreeding. Quite common if one looks at tank-raised nattereri vs wild caught.


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

How can you tell the diference between a Ternetzi and GOLD SPILO?


----------

